# Betta's and Plants



## a0c8c (Sep 4, 2009)

A couple years ago when visiting my aunt in Iowa, I noticed she had a large vase with a plant growing out the top and the vase was filled with water, and had a betta in it. I was wondering what ya'lls thoughts on this was, as it sounds like an interestin idea. I'd of course, make sure there's still plenty of surface area and swimming room.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm still fairly new to this, but FWIW, I've learned that the more room they have to swim, the happier the Betta. Plus, the Betta is a very curious, friendly, human interactive fish. Mine come to the surface and "play" with me when I am feeding them, or just looking at them. It is beautiful to see that fish in the vase. But is the fish really happy in that vase?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

from what i have heard you should get at least a 10 gallon for a betta so taht it has refuge...if you put it in a bowl it will only be alive...but if you put it in a 10 gallon it will be happy

trust me...lol


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Dont agree one bit with the vase thing. Looks nice,but that is because, it unusal looking. Thats all.! The more space the better. If i had a choice id rather live in a mansion or a very big house,than to living in a shed or a cardboard box. Bettas rule.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Bettas in those vases are not in a cycled or filtered area and they do not normally live for long. they die horrible deaths and are usually not healthy due to ammonia poisoning. I am sorry but they are inhumane in my opinion.

Rose


----------



## a0c8c (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm thinking more along the lines of something bigger than a vase, much much bigger, but was mainly curious about plants on top. If I had a large enough top, with only a third covered with plants, would that be fine? My aunt was the one with the vase, and I'm sure she wasn't the best keeper, but I plan on keeping mine a long time so I couldn't do that.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I imagine that would be fine. As long as they don't have any trouble getting to the surface for the occasional breath, plants on the surface should be fine


----------

